# Steam Sale



## metalstore (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi alle miteinander,
weiß wer, wann der nächste Steam (Weihnachts-?)Sale ist?
mfg
metalstore


----------



## GreatDay (15. Dezember 2012)

Angeblich am 20.12 welches dann bis zum 06.01.2013 gehen soll - allerdings gebe ich dir keine Gewähr für diese Daten


----------



## metalstore (15. Dezember 2012)

Hey danke, zumindest mal ein Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2012)

Bitte hier weitermachen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-steam-aktions-thread-415.html

Danke!

-CLOSED-


----------

